# Don Kellers last hurrah- the Brinkmann Legend



## bykfixer (May 27, 2016)

Once upon a time a sheriff made a flashlight. A very sturdy one for a change.






It became known as the Kel-Lite. It replaced the baton on many a police officers duty belt.
By 1972 or 3 the Sheriff no longer worked for the company. That is another story.

He worked at Mag for a while. That too is another story.

He eventually headed up Brinkmann for a little while. Streamlight now owned Kel-Lite, which at first bragged about the Kel-Lite acquisition and had a "Streamlight west" division for a time.
Under Don Keller, Brinkmann was making flashlights . Good ones too.

The Legend series was basically a bunch of Mag sturdy lights with Keller ideas. Keller ideas going back in time while moving forward at the same time. They were in Kansas.

A later on Legend LX6 (it was a Rebel not a Legend) rivaled a SureFire 6P with a Streamlight style bi-pin bulb and an adjustable beam in the first generation. (That is another story for another time). That one one post Don Keller and was not US made.





The word Brinkman does not appear on the light.





The rear of the package tells the story.


Pretty standard size reflector (read vintage stuff fits), plastic lens (again vintage stuff fits), metal skull cracker head (read heat disipation) with a lightweight bezel. Note the extra bulb in the tail cap.

End user serviceable switch assembly. Switch is contained therein and fastened via a C clip instead of hex screw. Nice!
It has a typical bulb fastener similar to a Mag. Spring loaded for the PR bulb.
2 o-rings inside the head adds to the one sandwiched between the lens and reflector. Nice thick one at the other end.


Using it:
I noted the spring on the tail cap is real sturdy. Smooth at the tip, but stiff. Batteries are nearly to the end of the body. Typical for sturdy C/D sized lights.

The switch is typical Brinkmann. Thumb/finger press requires the tip to be used. This one has a small button so it makes using a finger tip seem normal. It protrudes enough from the barrel to be easily felt, but recessed enough to not suffer from accidental turm on.

Momentary is super user friendly.

Focus from spill to spot acts like typical camless types. Read more rotation required. But also read easier to fine tune.
Does the mule thing well.
The 2D krypton bulb in this one whoops the pants off Mag 3D xenons or 4D for that matter. I have a 4C using a 3C bulb and this thing is brighter.
Mega nice hotspot with a ton of spill in the adjustable beam.

At $20 shipped this thing is a bargain.
If you happen across a 2D Legend scoop it up, fast.

I regret that Brinkmann doesn't make flashlights anymore. They made some goodies in their hayday.
But that too is another story.

This one was circa 1991/2/3.


Edit: I cleaned up broken links and corrected some verbage.

12/28/22 edit corrected Legend LX6 was actually a Rebel, not a Legend.


----------



## scout24 (May 27, 2016)

Very nice looking beam! Takes a standard PR bulb, too? Must be a nicer reflector design than some of the competition.


----------



## twin63 (May 27, 2016)

My mom used to keep a Brinkmann beside her bed. I always felt like it was a good light for the money. I wasn't aware of the history behind Brinkmann lights. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Very nice looking beam! Takes a standard PR bulb, too? Must be a nicer reflector design than some of the competition.


It has that typical shadow of a filament except for a very fine area. But with it requiring more rotation to dial in that allows easier to find perfect spot.

And the reflector is way more shiney than a Mag.



twin63 said:


> My mom used to keep a Brinkmann beside her bed. I always felt like it was a good light for the money. I wasn't aware of the history behind Brinkmann lights. Thanks for sharing.



It seems Don Keller worked for ASP, Brinkmann and Maglite over the years. 

I'm finding very little info about Brinkmann in general thus far. I speculate that after Ton Maglica lost a peturnity suit he needed cash so he went after both Brinkmann and Streamlight who were out-mag-ing Mag. 
Yet ironically Maglite products in the beginning were based off Don Kellers products at Kel-Lite.

Fact check edit: Mag sued Brinkmann and Streamlight for using the patented idea of writing on the bezel (of all things) which is why to this day only Maglite has that. (Post Don Keller) Brinkmann did a 2aa that way that can actually lego to a mini mag and Streamlight did a big sized light (the excalibre) with it on there. 
The Don Keller Legend 2aa made by Brinkmann had a clicky tail cap with a lock out feature and no writing on the bezel.


----------



## xxo (May 28, 2016)

I think i read somewhere that Mag made some of the aluminum parts for the Kel-Lites before they started making Maglites?


----------



## bykfixer (May 28, 2016)

^^ coulda been practice/capital for Mr Mag?

Fact check edit:
Yes Tony did over flow work for Kel-Lite while he was doing other machinist work. Later he and Don Keller got together as Maglite was beginning and later on they teamed up again after Don left Brinkmann.


----------



## bykfixer (May 29, 2016)

Legend 2aa comparison. 
Think mini mag with a rubber sleeve, anti-roll shock absorber collar on the head, a nice wide clicky on the end with twist to click lockout feature.
It's actually a pretty good flashlight. 

Not finding much about these either. But with a new bulb it is just as bright as a mini mag, with an oh so easy to get used to forward clicky (with momentary) tail switch. 
The momentary requires nearly enough travel to turn it on. Kinda baffled me since it has lockout. Much less user friendly than the 2D described above. But for on/off it's nothing stiff like some other Brinkmann/Legend models.


We've all seen the mini mag set up.
Tail spring against the battery forces internally sliding switch to compress, which breaks the circuit. Twisting head towards loosen relieves pressure allowing pressure on the assembly to be relived, thereby separating parts and allow electrical flow. 


The Legend does as well but...

With the Brinkmann you'd need to pinch 3 points at once to remove the switch. Mag pops out with a small flathead screwdriver.


The mini mag is a simple, straight forward spring to end allows flow. Also allows a spare bulb to be stashed. 
The Brinkmann on the other hand...

It one up's the Streamlight approach with build quality.

In terms of use I really, really, really like that Brinkmann approach. 
I kinda figure Tony Maglica does too. (He probably carries a Legend 2aa lol)

The Pro Max is similar to the Ldgend except it was a kit form that came with a pocket clip, lanyard point and a red filter. 


It is set up just like the Legend.
But true to Brinkmann form it has a soft momentary and firm to activate tail cap switch. 

I'd have to say that if my local box store had the incan mini mag for $8 and the Legend for $15... I'd have a lot more Legends than mini mags.
But Brinkmann lights were less expensive too. 

Ima Don Keller fanboy after acquiring this one.

Note pix removed due to broken links.


----------



## swampgator (May 29, 2016)

I always find it funny that Don Keller came up with the ideas and Tony Maglica made the millions..


----------



## RedLED (May 29, 2016)

Doesn't Mr. Keller check in on the forums once in a while?


----------



## RedLED (May 29, 2016)

Fixer,

I see you have a legend, I still have one around here somewhere. I liked the lock out tail cap, ahead of its time. 

Also, all of these old D cell lights no matter the brand still make nice lights in their stock configuration if they were taken care of.


----------



## RedLED (May 29, 2016)

Fixer,

I see you have a legend, I still have one around here somewhere. I liked the lock out tail cap, ahead of its time. 

Also, all of these old D cell lights no matter the brand still make nice lights in their stock configuration if they were taken care of. Plus, you can fix them up and restore them, or just drop in a LED conversion.

I have a 32 year old Mag 4 D cell I bought new at a truck stop, in 1984, and just put an LED in it and keep, at The PA Res. Still in service, and any of the old brands can still be made to work I'm not a big Mag fan, but if it works - it works.


----------



## swampgator (May 29, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Also, *all of these old D cell lights no matter the brand still make nice lights in their stock configuration if they were taken care of.* Plus, you can fix them up and restore them, or just drop in a LED conversion.
> 
> I have a 32 year old Mag 4 D cell I bought new at a truck stop, in 1984, and just put an LED in it and keep, at The PA Res. Still in service, and any of the old brands can still be made to work I'm not a big Mag fan, but if it works - it works.


I picked up a 3D Mag the other day in a repurpose store. I could tell it was corroded due to battery leakage. Fifty cents brought it home.

Got the tail cap off and spring had dissolved..

Head comes off freely but I'm thinking I just got a spare head, lens and bezel for parts. Reflector is trashed.

I don't understand why people don't take care of their lights better.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

Good score Gator. 

I suppose the masses think of flashlights as they do candles... only use in lights out scenario. But unlike a candle the flashlight is more like teeth.. regular check ups are a good idea. 

The Legend LX 6 (lithium xenon 6 volt) was a goodie. 
I lucked up and found one here at CPF, but have been unsuccesful thus far at finding a second one... after months of looking. 
Now using a pair of 123 cells and a bi-pin bulb were not patent infringements. Nor was (at least imo) the focus beam where twisting the head changes the beam shape. Heck that idea was used early on in flashlights. 

Matter of fact at one point a _fixed_ beam was a new idea.The cam'd reflector was the all Mag idea. 
In the old days lights with focus beams used a fixed to the barrel bulb assembly and either the rotating on threads made the reflector move back n forth or some used a slider switch to move the bulb back n forth. Rayovac did one that did both. 





Taking on a certain retro look.


An oversized reflector gets it done. get it done. It does, in a way that rivaled much larger lights... even better yhan many LED lights at the time (circa 2006)
They used a very light texture on this polished alluminum reflector to achieve a very smooth beam in spot, spill and in between. No hole, no spider legs or swirls. 
Mine has a TL2 bulb in it so I cannot say for certain how the Brinkmann bulb.
The Legend LX used similar parts n pieces as the Legend 2aa. But a C clip like the Legend holds the ceramic core bulb assembly in place. Very end user servicable. 


Long forgotten but once highly sought after Legend LX was a 6 volt baby cop light available at box stores... If SureFire ever were it was on a limited basis. (I read here that Dr. John Matthews was against the idea of G2's in WalMarts where PK was for it. PK was aggressive at sales ideas and John was conservative about it)


Speaking of MaxFire...
I have MaxFires on the way, so cannot make direct comments yet except to say that folks back then were saying it had a better beam than the Legend LX. When they arrive I'll continue...

Note: broken links removed and verbage made to fit.


----------



## pk (Jun 12, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Good score Gator.
> (Note: these refferences to John and PK are stories from long ago I read here at CPF)
> ...


Out of subject.
BUT, I feel I must clarify this:
John and pk stories may have been somewhat transmitted wrong to public in one way or another.
John has been always support of me and he never doubt about my intention or pursuing. Only people who was jealous about our ties talked to outside/inside and yet John always supportive of me. 
Even something he should've not accepted... such as my drinking and womanizing issue as well... hahaha. 
He was/is still a great boss who I respect so much and I consider him as my own Father. Just like he and his wife treated me as a member of family. I am one lucky SOB in many ways.
Don't get me wrong, I DO NOT have any business ties with SF now, but I just want everyone to know that my own feeling about me and John relationship.
Perhaps, we may have a little difference in how we do on things, but that's just a normal in my opinion when two different brains meet.
One thing for sure, _John is a great man, engineer, scientist, and teacher that I can NOT exclude in my life story._

Again, sorry for talking out of this thread subject.
Apology


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2016)

^^ Thank you!! 

If I was out of line (or incorrect) I sincerely appologize sir.

I hope you were not thinking I was saying things were bad between you two.

Quite the opposite. I was hopefully implying you were the daring one while he was the voice of reason. At least that's the way things I read seemed to be.

Like Soichiro Honda who was the race car designer and his partner Takeo Fujisawa who knew they had to sell cars for the business to survive. 
Mr. Honda and Mr. Fujisawa were a great team.
I get the impression you and John Matthews were too.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 13, 2016)

pk said:


> Out of subject.
> BUT, I feel I must clarify this:
> John and pk stories may have been somewhat transmitted wrong to public in one way or another.
> John has been always support of me and he never doubt about my intention or pursuing. Only people who was jealous about our ties talked to outside/inside and yet John always supportive of me.
> ...




Thank you PK for responding and letting us in on a "little slice" of flashlight history!

And thank you bykfixer for another great thread!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 13, 2016)

RWT1405 said:


> Thank you PK for responding and letting us in on a "little slice" of flashlight history!
> 
> And thank you bykfixer for another great thread!



Agreed. We're lucky to have his input. He's given us the lowdown of his new PR-1 as well. 

One more Brinkmann to talk about and that is the MaxFire LX.

A rubber sleeved plastic number that uses a pair of 123's and a bi-pin bulb. That is about the only similarity between it and the Legend LX. 

Plastic everything except two things you'd expect to be plastic...
Reflector is a lightweight metal and the lens is a thin glass. 

This one has a lockout feature... at the front end. Yup, the head is where the lockout feature took place.
Genious! 

The tailcap switch is easily removable and serviceable if you can find parts. 
The button is a medium press versus the firm of the Legend.

The beam is fixed, and bright, completely round and artifact free. 
Lots of spill to go with the nice pencil spot.

MaxFires can be had new at Amazon for about $20 shipped.

Don't know if ole Don Keller had input in the MaxFire, but whoever did built a pretty cool flashlight. 
Now to see if I can source some bulbs....
(Don Keller was not involved in the MaxFire) 

Thanks for the compliment RW.

Note broken links to pix removed and words shuffled around.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 14, 2016)

I had about 5 or 6 of those MaxFires, and I took those god awful P60L's I had and put them in the MaxFires and gave them to friends without a decent flashlight, it was the only good use for the P60L's I had. 

I think I have 1 or 2 left.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 14, 2016)

I also have a couple of the newer LED version, not bad lights at all.

I use them for back ups and such.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2016)

^^ Hmmm, hadn't considered a Malkoff'd MaxFire.
Thanx for the idea.

P60L.

Two guys in a lab:
Fellow 1 "Eureka! Look at how bright"
Fellow 2 "And thermal regulated"

Both raise glasses in toast. "Clink" 
Both take swig.
In walks secretary...

Secretary "Ugh, the tint is awful" then leaves.
Fellow 1 "Great run time"
Fellow 2 "what do girls know about flashlights?" 

Both raise glasses. "Clink" take swig.
Fellow 2 "it is pretty ugly" 
Fellow 1 spews beverage everywhere in laughter,
"Yeah you're right".

Fellow 1 "look at how bright it is"
Fellow 2 "and thermal regulated"

Raise glasses
"Clink" 

Boss comes walking in lab while the 2 drunken lab lab guys have disco music blasting and are using twisty tail caps to have P60L's flash it's cold blue/gray tint on/off the the beat...

Boss "Whutthuhell?!?!?" 

Lab guys shout "better run time" "thermal regulated" as they offer the boss a cold beer.
Boss "and look at how bright it is".

Nah, seriously the P60L was a *giant leap* forward in LED technology still being used in various cases in 016.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 15, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Hmmm, hadn't considered a Malkoff'd MaxFire.
> Thanx for the idea.
> 
> P60L.
> ...




LMBO! But as too the Malkoff, I'm not sure they'd fit. 

As I remember, the P60L was a tight fit. 

But I may need to find 1 of my old ones and try it


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 15, 2016)

I found one of my old MaxFire and a Malkoff won't fit, as the MaxFire isn't deep enough.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 15, 2016)

And now that I got one of the old Maxfire's out, it got me to remembering.

When I bought my first, at WalMart (maybe turn of the century?), as I remember, I thought "wow, they out G2'd, SF's G2, with this!"

Thus, I needed to buy more!

Of course, I thought they should have made one in yellow.

"Hello, my name is Rob, I have a problem with buying too many flashlights and I need help."


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 15, 2016)

Agreed. It aint bad at all. But yellow would've been awesome.

I may plasti-dip one yellow.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 15, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Agreed. It aint bad at all. But yellow would've been awesome.
> 
> I may plasti-dip one yellow.



If you DO that, I SO want you to do that to mine! LMBO!

Yellow is one of my favorite flashlight colors, as they are much easier to find in low light situations!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2016)

I'll give one a few coats and see how it holds up. 
If the coating doesn't hold up or bond well...
It's plasti-dip so it peels off. 

I have an old ugly Burgess as the 'trial' to get a feel for how to do it. 

Back to fun-ing on the P60L. 
These days folks rail against the tint. But it was put out at an early point in LED know how. It was actually quite a bit *better* than previous offerings. Both in brightness _and tint_. Anybody who remembers early LED lights will know what I mean. 
*The P60L was a marvelous achievement* at that time.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I'll give one a few coats and see how it holds up.
> If the coating doesn't hold up or bond well...
> It's plasti-dip so it peels off.
> 
> ...



This one I'll disagree with you on.

If you search it (P60L) here, there was a lot of discussion about it and how it compared to the early Malkoff's.

I may have been involved in a few of those discussions D), and I did NOT have anything nice to say about the P60L's. 

LOL


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2016)

Gene Malkoff raised the bar for sure.

I enjoy going to his site and see-ing "sold out" and "only 3 left" on items there. Glad to see him succesful.

Yeah, when I stumbled onto a G2L earlier this year I did some reading here at CPF and it appeared to be about as popular as warts...or Mag Solitaires to a buncha members...lol.

Broken links to pix and comments about them removed. Just showed off a lanyard ring and a max fire vs G2L


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 9, 2016)

The Legend 1aaa is a cute little number. 
Brinkmann snuck in reverse threads on this one. So twist to turn on is opposite of a Maglite. 
They also chose to drill an angular hole in the tailcap for a keyring vs leaving out a chunk. 

Removable rubberized Brinkmann style sleeve, a battery and a keyring came with it. 

The automaker Infinity logo is etched in the body of my sample.

It takes Brinkmann bi-pins but if worse were worse I suppose you could put up with the Mag bulb.

I gotta say it took a while to find one of these. But patience paid off. Very similar to a Solitaire in use with a very similar beam but the chosen thread pitch allows adjustment from spot to spill on about a single rotation where the Solitaire requires a few. 

Broken links to pix removed.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 10, 2016)

interesting but misplaced.somebody move this to incandescent flashlights.
its hidden otherwise to most readers.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2016)

snakebite said:


> interesting but misplaced.somebody move this to incandescent flashlights.
> its hidden otherwise to most readers.



Thanks for the tip Snakebite.

I just figured since Brinkmann were seen as budget lights back then... (post Don Keller era)

It would suit my fancy where ever it is.


----------



## bykfixer (May 13, 2017)

Added a couple more after a friend asked if I'd seen the Legend 2C at eBay. 

They are not Legends and were produced after Don Keller had left Brinkmann. 
The 2 triple A and a 1triple A NexStar
The 1 triple A seemed to have potential to be much brighter than a Solitaire. It is. It's about the size of a half smoked cigar with a rubber grip. The clicky tail cap is reverse with signal ability once turned on. And true to Brinkmann form it's stiff. Finger tip action required. 
What I liked most was when you find the beam you prefer it stays there like Legends and grip is like the Rebel series. 
Cam-less design that has a thread pitch that allows a nice broad beam when fully tightened via backwards threads yet with about 1 rotation a nice tight spot is achieved. 

A solitaire can be seen well at night, or in daytime the spot mode can be seen on a close up object in a normally lit room. The NexStar beam can be seen hitting the floor in a normally lit room from waste high. Perhaps 10 or so lumens. 


The 2 triple A is very similar to the mini mag in that rotating the head turns it on and off. Reverse threads at a pitch that allows full beam change in about 1 rotation is also present in this one. Unlike the mini mag, Brinkmann uses a recessed bulb fastener with a head that does not come off. So plucking the bulb out requires a stiff tweezer or needle nose pliers. Read: easy to break the bulb. Same required for installing one. The switch system is an old school type and is super easy repair if need be. I had to rip one apart to figure that out but these were 5 for $10. The little side clip is the sort you pop over the body. Stays put well once fastened, but I do like mag's 3/4 wrap that slides on better. However once the Brinkmann is on it stays tight to the barrel where the mag easily slides up n down, which can be annoying for shirt pocket carry. The Brinkmann has a half ring attached to the tail for nail hold, perhaps keychain mounted or adding a lanyard. Brightness is on par with an incan mini mag with better throw by oh... 10-15'. 

Both have an o-ring at each end. Both can use any bi-pin bulb with the spread of a mini mag or solitaire. Being new old stock both required cleaning of the contact points for best results. Both are widely available at that famous auction site that ryhmes with we-say.

Note broken links to pix removed.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 13, 2017)

Very nice thread, this is the first time I'm seeing it! I know quite a bit about Don but little about these lights. I don't imagine Tony Maglica was too happy with Brinkmann producing designs so similar and I know he won at least one suit against Brinkmann. It is interesting that Don went back to Maglite in 2000 so you would think Tony couldn't have been too mad at him.

You see a ton of these lights on eBay I wonder when they were last produced or if they're still being produced.


----------



## rebelbayou (May 13, 2017)

Really enjoyed reading this thread. My first time to see it also. I still have 2 of the original Brinkmann Legends with the bi-pin bulbs. Both still work like new. I also have a 2C Nexstar Brinkmann incan with the twist focus head. It still works too.


----------



## sgt253 (May 17, 2017)

"At $20 shipped this thing is a bargain. If you happen across a 2D Legend scoop it up, fast." 



bykfixer,
Could not resist with a review like that. I have one incoming. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## bykfixer (May 18, 2017)

This morning on my morning commute my phone lit up with a text stating "enjoy the gift"... shortly after the thought had passed as traffic was 60-0 to 45-8 to 65-0 until I reached my destination. Once there the class I was attending kept my attention but meanwhile the text was bouncing around my brain. Wonder what ole B has sent?

I get home after more of the same scenario, and after speaking with a fellow who was filling in for me at a project that began today. At home I sat in my truck answering emails and PM's that were piling up due to my work schedule. 

I walk to the front of my home where the storm door was ajar so I'm thinking "nah... probably not" as my thinking was the text meant it went out today. Yet when I saw the box I was even more intrigued. Now while getting the **** scared out of me... well incontenance hasn't hit yet so the box had to wait a few more minutes.

I opened it and "holy cow!!!"






The Legend 3C. 

Brighter than the 2D, yet not quite as heavy. Same beam as the krypton'd 2D with even more candlepower. Same grip only more like a golf club handle sized girth...perhaps a bicycle. 
Another winner by Brinkmann. 

Thanks IG.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that 2C button is activated easily, yet is recessed in a way that allows easy access without accidental activation.

Broken links to pix removed. Added one.


----------



## sgt253 (May 20, 2017)

Came today...



[/URL] [/IMG]



[/URL] [/IMG]
next to Kel Lite II (2C) for size reference



[/URL] [/IMG]


Thanks to bykfixer for the review. Great addition to the "Keller" collection.


----------



## irongate (May 20, 2017)

Sgt, that new Legend really looks nice with the red on it. It never stops on those old beauties!

Enjoy!


----------



## bykfixer (May 21, 2017)

The Legend could also be had with a blue sleeve. A kinda Chicago Cubs shade of blue. 
The red looks good. Hope you get lots of service from it sgt.

Luv, luv, luvin' that 2C.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 30, 2017)

I found some old Legend advertisements that I thought might be a nice addition to this thread. I have some unique Legends heading my way that I'll be sure to post up when they arrive too. I heard you might also! oo:


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 30, 2017)

And here's a review of the Legend Line from Combat Handguns 1989 issue. This would have been written about a year after they came out. The Legend is now a budget line because the manufacturing was moved to China in 1994 but at the time the line was a premium line that was priced about the same as a Maglite and manufactured in Kansas City. I don;t know a ton about the Legend line but I may be able to help if anyone has any questions.


























EDIT: Trying this again. I have high res scans if anyone wants them please send me a PM and I'll e-mail them.


----------



## sween1911 (May 30, 2017)

Great thread! My first real EDC light was a 2AA Brinkmann Black Max, bought in a Kmart in the 80's. The one that was an exact copy of the 2AA Minimag before they changed the shape of the head. Only difference was the head on the Brinkmann was not removable and could not do candle mode. 

I remember getting excited seeing the Legend series as I craved a tailswitch for my Minimags. We had them all over the house. I actually had no idea Don Keller was involved in the Legend flashlights. First time I remember seeing them was in the "Sharper Image" store. 

Thanks Mike for the history lesson!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2017)

left the now held hostage link in place as a reminder that on 6/30/17 they decided I have to pay them $40/ mth or $400/yr to show it...


Some non-budget 




A 3aa executive and a 3C Eddie Bauer edition. Nice. The Eddie Bauer light came with a halogen in the bulb keeper and a krypton in the tailcap. 

The black 3C from IG was from the US made early days too.


----------



## irongate (Jun 23, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Some non-budget Brinkmann's.
> A 3aa executive and a 3C Eddie Bauer edition. Nice. The Eddie Bauer light came with a halogen in the bulb keeper and a krypton in the tailcap.
> 
> The black 3C from IG was from the US made early days too.



Some wonderful looking lights there, Mr Fixer! Enjoy


----------



## ven (Jun 23, 2017)

WOW mr fixer, very smart looking lights.................kind of puts to shame many new production lights of today.


----------



## irongate (Jun 23, 2017)

ven said:


> WOW mr fixer, very smart looking lights.................kind of puts to shame many new production lights of today.



Very True Ven, sometimes those lights are a lot nicer in one way.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice lights from a time gone by! It seems like Eddie Bauer went the way of the original Abercrombie and Fitch. I have clothes and outdoor supplies from Eddie Bauer from years ago and my dad has some very old Abercrombie and Fitch outdoor stuff and the quality is not even comparable to today's items. Who can forget the Eddie Bauer Fords too?! Awesome trucks!

Nice silver and gold lights Mr. Fixer!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2017)

Ya know,
That brochure pic you enclosed will help greatly in attempting to find correct period batteries to put in the gift box of the gold one. No biggy if I don't find them but it would be a nice addition. 

The Eddie is a wonderful light. That and the black one toss out photons like much brighter lights. That's what I liked so much about that 2D mentioned in the first post.

And yeah, their cloting was a cut above. Worth the extra coin. 
These days, cloths, flashlights and a bunch of stuff between are cheaply made in massive quantities and sold as top shelf items through gimmicks. The something-for-nothing notion is firmly entrenched in society. At least with a lottery ticket you have a 1 in x-million chance to get back your investment.


----------



## snakebite (Jun 25, 2017)

maybe budget then.but classics now.


bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the tip Snakebite.
> 
> I just figured since Brinkmann were seen as budget lights back then...
> 
> It would suit my fancy where ever it is. 'Cause I love, love, love me some Brinkmann flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm sure Lift'd has more details about early Brinkmann lights but when I first heard of them they were lights made to be sold at big box stores like WalMart. Dare I say it; to compete with another arguably budget light these days... the Maglite. Much of their sales are of the sub $35 variety these days...


----------



## swampgator (Jun 27, 2017)

Just a heads up...
Sidney's Uniform and Police Supply in Augusta GA had a Bianchi B Lite in the case awhile back.
I suspect it will be pricey if anyone does buy it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 2, 2017)

B-Lites; when you absolutely positively have to bust glass ... accept no substitutes.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 6, 2017)

When I first did this thread there were several sellers at the bay with 2D Legends nip. Last night I saw one. He still listed as "more than 10 available" but that was the only seller I saw. Now I see the C size are popping up though. 

The Legends are the US made.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 2, 2017)

We interupt the VoB youtube channel briefly to bring you this...





2D Legend with hi/lo capable.
Don Keller made a few samples for Snap On to evaluate. Snap On said "no thanks" so no more were made.





This went into a rechargeable version at one point





Made in Kansas City

Edit:
For those looking to acquire a D size Legend (or AA/AAA version) Amazon has become a good source for these at less than eBay. 




An example of what I found there. 
An nip 3D for 1/2 the price of eBay sellers. 
Note I did not see any in C size but tbh when I saw those SnapOn red 3D's I stopped looking...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Does anyone make an LED upgrade that will work with the Legend? 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 7, 2017)

Other than your conventional PR based items I do not know of anything. Ima try a Malkoff module as the bulb fastener is not unlike a Maglite and the reflector is already cam-less. It looks (at a glance) like it'll work. 
Trouble is my vampire hours job keeps me 16 on and 8 off. Not a lot of time to play with flashlights right now.

Edit:
Rain out at work.




The anti-bulb-wobbler devices would need to be dremel'd away. Other than those a Malkoff module will work.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2017)

Malkoff'd Legend





Looks pretty good, but how about the beam?





Winner winner, chicken dinner


----------



## sgt253 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice discovery. Did you dremel out the Legend bulb holder?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 11, 2017)

Sgt, in the 3D there is a plastic sleeve that is a gap filler of sorts to cause the PR bulb to stand up better. The sleeve is easily removed. Fits tight enough where you can hold the fastener down and it not fall out but a toothpick can pluck it out without breaking off the tip.

Actually a better stabilizer than those 3 spirs in my 2D too.
Now for fyi, the malkoff does not go into the barrel as far as a Mag due to the shallower-than Mag bulb holder. So when you disassemble the light it's best to be holding it near vertical to ensure the module doesn't fall out. The ID of the barrel is a bit larger than a Mag and the malkoff fits perfectly in the Mag. So the malkoff does not fasten as snugly inside the barrel of the Legend as it does in a Mag. 

But it made the Legend really come alive.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you, Johnny! I just ordered the XM-L drop-in for my 4D Legend from Mr. Malkoff. Thanks for leading the way Mr. Fixer. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> Nice discovery. Did you dremel out the Legend bulb holder?



Hi sgt253, 

I recently purchased a 4D Legend, and yes, I needed to Dremel the bulb holder and the reflector for everything to fit. 
Four 




are scheduled to arrive in tomorrow's mail. 






I also realized I didn't have a charger that D batteries would fit. Quick! Off to Amazon. 




*One 4D Legend Flashlight - < $7 
Nitecore Charger - $18.95
Four Tenergy Batteries - $32.10 
Malkoff XM-L Drop In - $80.25 *
*Total = Flashaholic* 

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Aug 28, 2017)

Very cool guys, you dont mess around CG:rock:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2017)

ven said:


> Very cool guys, you dont mess around CG:rock:


 
CG's had a real tight hold on his wallet lately, so this was a fun way to help boost the economy. 

Adjusting *Big Red* for the best balance between hotspot and flood left the head a little too loose. :thinking: Two layers of teflon tape proved to be just the ticket for securing it, while still allowing for some future adjustment. :twothumbs 

~ CG, Not just a pretty face.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 31, 2017)

Good idea on the Teflon tape. 

I noticed a bit of wobble in the Legend, also one called "Great Lite" and a 3c Radio Shack number, neither of which are 'Malk-off-able' but still worthy of going into the "California Cop Light (or inspired by) display.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 3, 2022)

Bump:
Post Don Keller Brinkmann products.




A couple of classics mostly forgotten about.
A 3D Brinkmann Code 4 and a 2x123 Maxfire.
Both made outside the US.

Long ago a company called LA Screw built a cop light called Code 4. At the time it was a pretty nice light. Later others built better products and LA Screw was bought by GT Price. GT Price went for cheaper/ faster production so the Code 4 fell through the cracks while Streamlight, Maglite and others built better stuff. Later Brinkmann bought the rights and design of the Code 4 and produced them for a time.

Meanwhile Brinkmann also produced a polymer light kinda like a SureFire G2 or Streamlight Polytac. It had a special bulb/reflector set so if the bulb blew they usually got stashed in a drawer or tossed in the garbage. I malkoff'd mine with a M61N4L. A similar output to the original bulb with a million billion hours of run time from 2 CR123 batteries.




The SST20 LED has that old school light bulb throw.


----------



## jz6342 (Dec 28, 2022)

I bought a 2D and a 2AA (with the switch on the tail) back in the late 80's/early 90's. I really liked both but the rubber grips didn't last too long - less than a year as I recall.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2022)

Don's concepts from the budding Kel-Lite days depicted rubberized sleeves that never made it to the light until his days at Brinkmann where the Legend series had them.

He did the 2aa Legend with a clicky because he never could convince Tony Maglica to build the minimag that way when he worked at Maglite.

The Legend series were never built to his standards because Brinkmann insisted on less cost to produce and when they decided to go over seas for production Don left Brinkmann. After that about the only durable light Brinkmann built was the 2xCR123 Rebel LX6 (6 volt, xenon bulb).




That one flopped because they chose the bi-pin route and the pin holder used a soft metal that oversized in time so the bulb would fall out leaving the user in unexpected darkness. If you bent the pins in a zig zag fashion they stayed in pretty well. It was destined for the mega sales of the box store market but never caught on.

Edit; in post #1 I called it Legend LX6 but I'm pretty sure it was one of the Rebel series not Legend.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 28, 2022)

I still have one of these sitting on my dresser.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 28, 2022)

Does yours have a tail cap button that's really stiff?
I think I read somewhere that some had a head that could focus the beam.


----------

